# Pinky Knuckle



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

*File Name*: Pinky Knuckle

*File Submitter*: Harry Knuckles</p >

*File Submitted*: 07 Mar 2021

*File Category*: Slingshots

100mm wide x 110 tall. 25mm tips.

I wanted a wide thumb brace frame with a pinky hole for added stability, the Pinky Knuckle was the result.

*Updated files reversed for right-hand holders.
I added files ending in "RHH" (Right Hand Hold) or "LHH" (Left Hand Hold)

Click here to download this file


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice, I like the shape of it. That's what I'm gonna call my band, Pinky Knuckle!! : )


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Nice, I like the shape of it. That's what I'm gonna call my band, Pinky Knuckle!! : )


Ha! I love it.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks! I’m gonna try this out, looks like a fantastic butterfly frame.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oh yeah!

Wide frames and butterfly!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for posting the template and a big thank you for including pictures, I wish more people would.


----------

